# i'm new



## LaurenC (Jun 25, 2003)

Hello everyone, I am new to this place and I must say, I am so happy to hear some of your stories. Not that they are fun but I now know that I am not the only on we that has these problems! Nobody I know, knows what I am going through with IBS, and now all of you do. I have been suffering with IBS for about three years now. (I'm 23) It all started when my daughter had to start visitations with her father. I also suffer with depression. It is very hard, b/c nobody knows what it is like. I finally went to the Dr. b/c my pain was so horrible. I know take Citrucel 2 times a day (Like an old grandma) and I take a pill for depression and I also take a pill every time I go out to eat, so my stomach dosn't act up. But I'm sure most of you have dealt with the problem of having your stomach explode while your out in public! Well I guess that is all I just wanted to let you all know that I am hoping to visit this site often and get to talk with people that know what it is like being in your 20's and living with IBS!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Hi Lauren







I am 23 too. People here range from about 16 to 35 if I am right. I am sure some will dispute that. There are some very nice people here. Where are you from?I hope you are having an ok day!Jamie


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi Lauren,Welcome to the board. Its bitter sweet when we welcome a new member cause it means someone else is suffering but its nice to help our IBS friends.Stay Safe,


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Lauren I sent u a reply to your pm.Jamie


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi Lauren and welcome!


----------



## runningfromtheruns (Jun 23, 2003)

I am new too! I am glad to hear that I am not the only one around here. It is nice to find out things and realize that there are people around that can understand and help you.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome to the board! It's been a great source of relief for me-- finally you can post what's really going on and not have to blow it off for the sake of dignity in front of family and friends-- relieves lots of stress! Keep posting!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi! Nice to meet you! Sorry it has taken me so long to see this!Hope you find some answers! Nikki


----------

